# Where to get nudes printed



## eclipse13

A girl I took some semi-nudes of wants some copies printed. I'm not sure who does and doesn't have policies about printing semi-nudes. Any ideas?


----------



## Mgw189

Try where ever you get your regular prints done.  There are also all kinds of professional labs online that you can send your images to.


----------



## inTempus

Go ahead and email them to me, I'll get them printed for you.

...I couldn't resist.


----------



## AlexColeman

:addpics:
Sorry, couldn't resist.
Maybe shutterfly, or an online one.


----------



## TJ K

tharmsen said:


> Go ahead and email them to me, I'll get them printed for you.
> 
> ...I couldn't resist.


Almost posted this exact same thing.


----------



## GeneralBenson

TJ K said:


> Almost posted this exact same thing.





AlexColeman said:


> :addpics:
> Sorry, couldn't resist.
> Maybe shutterfly, or an online one.





tharmsen said:


> Go ahead and email them to me, I'll get them printed for you.
> 
> ...I couldn't resist.




You all beat me to it!! Blast!  :lmao:


----------



## GeneralBenson

I mean seriously,  what kind of responses did you think you would get?


----------



## ANDS!

Any mass market shop should not have a problem printing out the photos.  If you want to be especially safe, simply take it to a RITZ or similar photo shop who shouldn't have a policy about censoring this kind of stuff.


----------



## ~Stella~

As long as she doesn't look like a minor, I would guess you could get them done anywhere.  If she looks young, then I'd suggest keeping a copy of her state ID with you.


----------



## eclipse13

She is 23. I may just do them online, but I wasn't sure if shutterfly or snapfish had anything against doing nudes.


----------



## ~Stella~

They've printed nekkie baby pics for me without blinking, which nowadays are probably more likely to get red-flagged.  You could always email/call them and ask - I have found both of their customer service departments very helpful and responsive.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Anytime working with nude You need/should have some type of proof of age form to supply printers and other to be safe 
US code 18.2257 is like way over kill for you but something like that is what you need 
http://www4.law.cornell.edu/uscode/html/uscode18/usc_sec_18_00002257----000-.html


----------



## potownrob

Not sure about other stores, but the CVS I work at might give you a hard time even if it's just one person partially nude. Two nude people we probably wouldn't print at all. When a tech is in doubt, it comes down to the photo lab supervisor or manager's discretion. We do usually make exceptions for babies and childbirth pics, though. It doesn't sound like you're planning to go to one of these chain stores, but keep in mind they may refuse to print your nude shots. I would ask before you have them do it.

EDIT: They don't have to be doing anything sexual in the pics to be deemed "unprintable".  At least not at my CVS.


----------



## chrisburke

in all honesty, 10 years ago (maybe even 5) you have to do it online, but most places now will (i know people who even had some printed at wal mart)  just make sure you tell the lab tech first so its not a shock!!


----------



## Mgw189

Jeff Canes said:


> You need/should have some type of proof of age form to supply the printer to be safe, US code 18.2257 maybe more that you need
> A link to Cornell Law site US CODE: Title 18,2257. Record keeping requirements





> (1) contains one or more visual depictions made after November 1, 1990 of *actual* sexually explicit conduct; and
> 
> (2) is produced in whole or in part with materials which have been mailed or shipped in interstate or foreign commerce, or is shipped or transported or is intended for shipment or transportation in interstate or foreign commerce;



I dont know if a semi nude photo would qualify.  Nudity is not really an actual sexually explicit conduct.   I believe they are talking more about the actual photographing the act of sex.


----------



## Mgw189

Jeff Canes said:


> Anytime working with nude You need/should have some type of proof of age form to supply printers and other to be safe
> US code 18.2257 is like way over kill for you but something long is what you need
> US CODE: Title 18,2257. Record keeping requirements




LOL you edited after I posted my comment.  Way over kill but I like the idea.  

I have not really delved into the realm of people photography but anytime you photograph someone I think I would have them sign a consent form to CYA.  Also a release of liability should that photo appear somewhere.  One thing I think I would worry about in sending an image like that somewhere would be that someone would make a copy of the image for themselves or something.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Mgw189 said:


> LOL you edited after I posted my comment. Way over kill but I like the idea.
> 
> I have not really delved into the realm of people photography but anytime you photograph someone I think I would have them sign a consent form to CYA. Also a release of liability should that photo appear somewhere. One thing I think I would worry about in sending an image like that somewhere would be that someone would make a copy of the image for themselves or something.


 
I was re-edited my post when you posted your reply, yes it may not be the exactly the right code, but I think your need some type proof of age


----------



## AlexColeman

Yeah, an online one that you contact first would be best.But you should post the pics.


----------



## stsinner

TJ K said:


> Almost posted this exact same thing.




I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## kn4ds

I would imagine many of us had the same thought... we're happy to print 'em, just send 'em on!


----------



## ShutterSpeed

i came in here hoping there would be nudes posted - ...guess i was wrong.


----------



## elementguy13

CVS or Rite Aid.  Photo guy will love you.


----------



## eclipse13

I plan on posting them so you guys can tell me how horrible they are in the near future. She has given me permission to post them but wants to see and approve them first. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mongoos3

You should get a photo printer. My HP Photosmart 3210 All-in-one does the whole "glossy paper" and large size printing as well. Unless you are printing a 20 foot photo then you should just get a photo printer


----------



## AlexColeman

Great, be sure to announce it.


----------

